# Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2



## FalkenFisch (1. April 2006)

*Back from COSTA RICA - Teil 2*

Nun wurde es wieder lebhafter, ähnlich wie am Vortag. Der nächste Biss war erneut eine Dorade, die ich jedoch nach kurzem Drill wieder verlor. War wohl zu knapp gehakt. Es folgten dann ein weiterer Biss, den wir nicht verwerten konnten, bevor dann der dritte Sailfisch des Tages am Haken hing . . .

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/156/sail66vt.jpg

. . . und wieder zurückgesetzt wurde.

Der vorletzte Biss erfolgte dann erneut von einem Sail. Sehr schön war zu beobachten, wie der Fisch den Köder verfolgte und attakierte, aber auch hier gingen wir leer aus. 

Abschließend gab es dann erneut einen Bonito, dann ging es zurück zum Dock. Auch an diesem zweiten Tag also wieder 3 Sailfische!

Der 3. Tag startete mit einer wilden Jagd. Wir hatten kurz nach Beginn unserer „Trolling-Session“ einen großen Schwarm Fische ausfindig gemacht, die gemeinsam mit Vögeln Baitfischen nachstellten. Wir fuhren mit Vollgas dem Schwarm hinterher, der sich dann als Delfinschwarm entpuppte.

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/7726/delfinjagd3az.jpg

Wir mutmaßten Thunfische darunter und stellten das Geschirr daraufhin um. Die nächsten 45 Minuten kreuzten wir immer kurz vor der Delfinherde und bekamen aber nur einen Biss. Zumindest kein großer Fisch, den wir nach kurzer Zeit auch wieder verloren. Aufregend, aber erfolglos. Wir drehten dann ab und begannen unsere Ballyhoos durchs Wasser zu ziehen. Zunächst war es ruhig. Dann bekamen wir in ca. 1 ½ Stunden 5-6 Strikes, einmal auch zwei Bisse gleichzeitig. Alle Fische konnten nicht gehakt werden! Wir hatten den Eindruck, so richtig fressen wollte keiner. Nun hatten wir bisher noch keinen Fisch und ich stellte mich so langsam innerlich auf meinen ersten Schneidertag des Urlaubs ein, da kam er dann doch noch, der Sailfisch! 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/2846/sail75nl.jpg

Und mit ca. 100 Pfund auch kein schlechter. Erneut viele Sprünge und ein sagenhafter Spaß.

Und dann erneut Strike! Nur ca. 30 Minuten nach dem ersten Fisch

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/8139/sail8drill5vb.jpg

Und dieser war der bisher größte, das war zu merken. Gut 35 Minuten war ich damit beschäftigt, den Fisch ans Boot zu bekommen. 

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/5907/sail8insboot2iz.jpg

Und dann erst ins Boot! Für´s Foto. Der Fisch war kaum rauszuheben.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/8791/sail85tu.jpg

Hat dann aber doch noch so gerade geklappt, der Captain schätzt 130 Pfund. Zumindest tragen konnte ich den nicht mehr!

Das waren dann erneut zwei Sails für den 3. Angeltag.

Der vierte und letzte Tag brach an. Auf der Fahrt nach draußen sahen wir Manta´s an der Oberfläche das Wasser nach Plankton durchsieben. Und dann kam er, der Regen! Was zunächst wie eine einzelne dunkle Wolke am fernen Himmel schien, entpuppte sich als handfestes Tropengewitter! Ich zog also meine Regenjacke an, um mich vor dem warmen Naß zu schützen, hätt´ ich aber auch bleiben lassen können! Wenn man mit Regensachen tauchen geht, wird man naß! Und so war das. Selten haben ich solche Wassermassen vom Himmel stürzen sehen. Ich konnte meine Hand kaum vor Augensehen, wir fuhren noch immer Fullspeed Richtung Fanggrund. Dafür waren meine beiden Guides auf Zack. „Vollbremsung“: Finn on Surface. Also sind die beiden im strömenden Tropengewitter auf die Bordwände geklettert und haben die Outrigger klargemacht. Fortan waren wir also definitiv im Umkreis mehrerer Meilen der absolut höchte Punkt auf dem Ozean. Gab es da nicht irgendwas mit Gewittern zu bedenken??? Zumindest Captain und Mate ignorierten das Gewitter nahezu völlig, und richtig kalt war es ja auch nicht. Nach 1 ½ Stunden gab es einen winzigen Spalt Licht am Himmel, was den Captain sogleich zu der Aussage „Pass away! veranlasste. Erstaunlicherweise hatte er recht. Nach weiteren 15 Minuten war es trocken und dann kam auch die Sonne wieder heraus. Einen Biss hatten wir während dieser Regenphase nicht gehabt, aber kaum das es trocken war, kam der erste Sailfischstrike. 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/2337/sail93zx.jpg

25 Minuten später konnten wir den ersten Sail des Tages fotografieren. . .

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/9494/sail9erholung1vb.jpg

. . . sich neben dem Boot erholen lassen. . .

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/724/sail9release8fd.jpg

. . . und releasen.

Nach einer weiteren Stunde erneut ein Biss. Der Fisch nimmt Schnur…. Warten…..Bremse rein und Anschlag. Was für ein Fisch! Der Sail springt schon sehr weit draußen aber er schien riesig zu sein. 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/6537/sail10drill2tn.jpg

Und er fühlte sich auch genauso an! Am 30lbs Geschirr war das ein echtes Stück Arbeit. Aber diese Art von Arbeit macht Spaß. Das Zeitgefühl hatte ich verloren, nahezu 2 Stunden sagt der Captain hat es gedauert, bis der Fisch am Boot war.

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/7310/sail101nw.jpg

Ganz ins Boot haben wir ihn bei aller Anstrengung nicht bekommen.

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/8995/sail10b1er.jpg

Aber auch so hat man wohl einen ganz guten Eindruck von der Größe dieses Fisches. Der Captain schätzt 150 – 160 Pfund.

Diesem Fisch gönnen wir eine besonders lange Erholungspause, bevor wir Ihn dann entlassen und er auch sofort kraftvoll abtaucht. 

Aber auch am letzten Tag sollte noch ein dritter Sailfisch dazukommen, diesmal wieder die „normale“ Größe von 90-100 Pfund.

http://img91.*ih.us/img91/8263/sail11insboot0fe.jpg

Der kommt auch wieder lockerer ins Boot . . . 

http://img160.*ih.us/img160/7774/sail117yh.jpg

. . . und aufs Foto,

Nun war es eigentlich auch schon fast Zeit für die Rückfahrt, die Crew hängte aber noch eine Stunde dran, weil doch eigentlich noch ein Marlin fehlte. Der kam natürlich nicht mehr, so dass mein erster Marlin dann wohl einer anderen Ausfahrt vorbehalten bleibt.

Insgesamt bin ich mit 11 Sailfischen wirklich guter Größe, einem Mahi-Mahi, 2 Bonitos und vielen weiteren Fischkontakten aber mit dem Ergebnis für 4 Tage sehr zufrieden gewesen. Das war ganz großer Spaß! Die Wetterbedingungen sind optimal, warm und ruhiges Wasser. Und auch Marlin ist da. Ein Tag vor meiner ersten Ausfahrt wurde auf diesem Boot ein 500-Pfünder gefangen. Und mein "Kontaktmann" aus den USA berichtete mir am ersten Abend in San Jose aus der Vorwoche von reichlich "footballsize" Yellowfinns. Also ein wirklich tolles Revier.

Der Fluß und der Mündungsbereich bieten ebenfalls hervorragende Möglichkeiten auf Roosterfisch, Snook, Snapper, Grouper etc. Und preislich lag dieses Angebot deutlich unter dem, was die benachbarten Lodges aufrufen. Die Crew war motiviert, professionell und hatte spürbar Spaß bei der Sache. Von mir eine klare Empfehlung.

Nur das mit dem Marlin . . .


----------



## leopard_afrika (1. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Super Bericht, super Bilder!
Aber, auch wenn man über den schnöden Mammon nicht redet, sag doch mal `ne Hausnummer, mit der man für solch einen Urlaub rechnen muß. Vielleicht kann ich ja dann mal mit dem Sparen anfangen.


----------



## saily (2. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Hallo, 

erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deinen tollen Fängen.|evil: 

Ansonsten: einfach nur Danke für diesen tollen Bericht!!!:l 

Hatte das Gefühl live dabei zu sein|rolleyes  und das geliebte Knarren der
Rolle zu hören.

Und das mit dem Marlin... wird auch noch klappen... irgendwann!
Wär auch mein großer Traum!

Evtl. klappts ja bei mir heuer im Mai auf Cabo Verde:k  - man wird sehen.

Always tight lines

Saily#h


----------



## Sailfisch (2. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Da ist man mal drei Tage nicht an Board und dann so ein toller Bericht nebst geilen Bildern! #6 #6 #6 

Besten Dank dafür! #6 #6 #6


----------



## wodibo (2. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Man, ich bin hin und wech #8 #v
Was für ein traumhafter Bericht und dazu die astreinen Pics!!!!

Hab vielen Dank dafür #6


----------



## Karstein (4. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

@ Falkenfisch: herzlichen Dank für die genialen Fotos und den spannenden Bericht, hat Spaß gemacht! #6 #6 #6

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Debilofant (4. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

WOW, was für ein die Sinne berauschender Bericht in 2 Teilen mit prächtigen Fischen - ein Traum und eine Augenweide #6 #6 #6

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## havkat (4. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Moin FalkenFisch!

War eben mal schnell im Bad und habe versucht mir die grüngelbe Farbe aus´m  Gesicht zu wischen.

Hat nicht geklappt.  :q

Watt soll ich noch sagen?

#6


----------



## goeddoek (4. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

@ FalkenFisch

SUUUUUUUUUPER #6 

Mehr kann ich da im Moment nich zu saagn. Gönn' ich Dir von Herzen, bin aber schon ein bischen neidisch :m


----------



## ThomasL (5. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

hallo FalkenFisch

super Bericht und schöne Bilder, hat mächtig Spass gemacht zu lesen#6


----------



## Marlin1 (7. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Hallo FalkenFisch,

genial, da hat doch alles gepasst ! #h 

Das mit dem Marlin wird schon noch,
ansonsten war das doch echt perfekt !! 
Glückwunsch zu den tollen Erlebnissen und Fischen. :m 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Ossipeter (7. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Bin hin und wech! Absolut Spitze!!


----------



## Bolle (8. April 2006)

*AW: Back from COSTA RICA Teil 2*

Hi FalkenFisch,
da ich nur sehr selten mal beim "Big Game" nachschaue, sehe ich auch jetzt erst deinen fantastischen Bericht...absoluter Hammer...hatte gestern das Vergnügen mal wieder mit Jan zu plauschen(daher bekam ich auch den Tipp hier mal wieder rein zu schauen)...also die "Warmwasserangelei" auf diese doch recht kampfstarken Kameraden, steht auch ziemlich weit oben auf meiner Wunschliste...bin mal gespannt, wann ich da einen Haken dran machen kann:m .


----------

